# Rapido 9048 Df 2008



## Rio (Oct 17, 2007)

We have agreed a deal on a 9048df 08 model, trading in our 746
any advice or tips for things to check on collection please, 
where are the electrical boxes and hab battery ?
thanks rio,


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

Hi rio

Don't know on that model, but the electrics on our 7090 are in the half-garage and the batteries are in under the single seat just inside the door (which has annoyed me as the prototype had them in the garage and I want to move them to that place as and when).

I think there is a checklist on the site - maybe in downloads for what to check for 

Who have you bought it from and when do you pick it up. Hope you have checked payload

Carol


----------



## Rio (Oct 17, 2007)

*rapido 9048df*

Hi carol , thanks for the advice , we do travel light but the payload on most of the rapidos and many other makes are tight fit if aiming at sub 3500 kg , it was btween the 783 and 9048
this one is 3700 kg so has more payload, i will weigh it and may consider downplating later on ,
but we dont travel that fast or use french autoroutes much , and age isnt an issue ,so it isnt a priority ,
Where are we buying from well,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,er Bownhills newark, i know what has happened in the past,
But after driving 500 miles to highbridge to view a new 783 to find the upholstery faded and parts missing and walls and shower base not aligned , it appeared the foam was so soft on the seats i was sat on the wood base,
the salesmans reply was indifferent and explained he has another buyer !!!!!!!! So better the devil you know and live near enough to pester
we havent set a collect date yet, rio,


----------



## sirhandel (Mar 5, 2008)

*Re: rapido 9048df*



Rio said:


> ..the payload on most of the rapidos .. are tight fit if aiming at sub 3500 kg ..
> ...Where are we buying from well,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,er Bownhills newark, i know what has happened in the past...it appeared the foam was so soft on the seats i was sat on the wood base,
> the salesmans reply was indifferent and explained he has another buyer !!!!!!!! So better the devil you know and live near enough to pester
> we havent set a collect date yet, rio,


Hi Rio
We bought a new 783 from Brownhills Newark earlier this year...found their sales process and PDI was excellent - we were very pernickity and had a long list of minor problems that were all solved prior to handover. Haven't used the after-sales yet - haven't needed to, except for the gearbox (juddering) mod that was done very quickly and efficiently by Fiat in Swindon. Payload is tight on 3500kg Rapidos because they use quality materials and provide a very comfortable living space - we filled our MH recently and took it to a weighbridge. With 2 up, full fuel tank, 20 ltrs water, 50cc scooter, mountain bike, awning, BBQ, spare wheel, food, books, clothes, sat dish/TV, solar panel, extra leisure battery, 2x6kg gas bottles, etc we were at 3470kg so you have to be careful esp if more than 2 up. Our seat cushions are very comfortable fortunately as is the fantastic bed (we use a memory foam on top). We've just had the upholstery (and exterior) treated by paintseal - should protect against fading. Very happy with our purchase - hopefully you too with the 9048 - travelling to Europe in 2010 for the first time!
Good luck.


----------



## Cherekee (May 1, 2005)

Hi Rio, 

We have a 9048 bought new from Highbridge last September. The Rapido is very good with only a couple of small problems I fixed myself. Just had the annual damp check carried out by them and when I got back home had to sort out a water leak (on another thread). Took 3 months to get a new solar-panel regulator. Not impressed with after-sales at all. Check the aerial gasket on the roof. The batteries are under the rear bottom cupboard easily assessable. The electrics are in the most awkward place under the rear passenger seat. 

I have the heavy duty unit (4200 kgs) but when I had mine weighed with every thing full including both tanks and fuel full it came out at 5090 so I do not think a problem to keep below 5700. 

Check the gasket between the gas cupboard and the inside as mine had a gap which was draughty in winter and also a safety issue. Otherwise brilliant. 

Cheers 

Alan


----------



## iandsm (May 18, 2007)

*9048DF*

Had ours new from Brownhills Marh 08. Delighted with it. Had a leaky window which was repaired by them OK. Had a fault on the Truma boiler and Brownhills worked on that, as a result I would not trust them to do anything again. It might have been an off day for the mechanic but I won't take a chance. The Rapido is superb, would certainly buy another. If you do have work done on it my advice is take extensive photographs of the area concerned in case of later problems. You will probably be ok but it's always wise to be prepared. Having said all that I am sure you will enjoy your Rapido!


----------



## Rio (Oct 17, 2007)

*rapido 9048 df*

Thanks for the replies , we have agreed to collect on next sunday so its time to start emptying ours, the gaslow is coming out, to transfer over
we carry a spare wheel will it go in the 9048 or should i hang it undreneath ?
do silver type screens fit, any preferences? 
thanks rio


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

We have a spare wheel but ours is the 16" and so far we are unable to fit in underneath - had extensive emails with both Alko and Fiat about it, and would really like to fit it to the rear with a nice stainless steel cover, but not found any information as to whether it is possible. It is currently strapped in the rear half garage, central at the back stood up - it is a pain as it wouldn't fit flat in the well there either.... 

Carol


----------



## Koppersbeat (May 10, 2005)

Hi Rio,

We had a spare wheel carrier fitted underneath at the back of our 9048.

We only carry a tyre not a wheel,but husband says a wheel would fit.

The people in Chichester who fitted it at first said it would not go in until my husband suggested turning it sideways to be side entry instead of rear.

We are changing our van on December 1st at our dealer in France for a 2010 903F.We are keeping the tyre as new van has a garage.
If our silver screens do not fit new van we will be selling them.

Helen


----------



## ColinC (Oct 19, 2007)

*Rapido 9048df*

Hi Rio

We also have a 9048df. I found that it is possible to squeeze a spare tyre into the underfloor storage in the middle of the van. Did not buy a wheel as I was concerned about the weight, but I suspect it would be difficult to get combined wheel + tyre into this narrow space.The tyre alone is 13.5kg. If your van is plated at 3500kg then you need to think very carefully about what extras you fit as the payload is not very good.

Colin


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Don't forget to do the reverse uphill and on grass/gravel Rio :wink:


----------

